# ATO: Getting JobKeeper Payment to the right people



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...etting-JobKeeper-Payment-to-the-right-people/

*Getting JobKeeper Payment to the right people*








*26 June 2020*
We know most businesses enrolled for JobKeeper are doing the right thing and we're making it as quick and easy as we can for you to claim for payments you make to your employees.
To maintain the integrity of the program we check all applications for JobKeeper Payment. If you've made an honest mistake, we'll work with you to correct who you are claiming for and avoid an overpayment.
To make sure you get it right, make sure you only:
claim for your eligible employees
revise activity statements if you've genuinely made a mistake in calculating a fall in turnover for your business
apply for JobKeeper Payment if you're carrying on an eligible business that has assessable income.

If you're concerned someone is doing the wrong thing related to the JobKeeper Payment, you should tell us about it.
*Next step:*
You can confidentially make a tip-off about illegal activities and concerns to us by either
completing our tip-off form
phoning us on *1800 060 062*.



*Find out about:*
JobKeeper Payment
Employers' frequently asked JobKeeper questions


----------

